# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Echo Glow, multicolor smart lamp for kids, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/Echo-Glow/dp/B07KRY43KN

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Glow full reveal presentation 2019

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon presents the newest echo companion device, the $29 echo glow. With tap functionality for its lights, and as an addition to the echo, it will certainly be interesting to see who buys it over the holidays.


Article "Echo Glow: Amazon unveils a $30 color-changing night-light for kids"
Along with the new light, Amazon brings more family friendly technology to the Echo collection.

by Shelby Brown
September 25, 2019

----------

